# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart contact lenses >  Mojo Lens, AR contact lenses, Mojo Vision Inc., Saratoga, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Mojo Vision Inc.

Home page - mojo.vision/mojo-lens

----------


## Airicist

Mojo Vision is developing AR contact lenses

Jan 16, 2020




> The well-funded start up was granted Breakthrough Device Designation by the FDA.


"Mojo Vision’s AR contact lenses are very cool, but many questions remain"
The well-funded startup is working with the FDA to approve the product for medical use

by Brian Heater
January 16, 2020

----------


## Airicist

First look at a tiny display made to sit on your eye

Jan 24, 2020




> I had a chance to try out Mojo Vision's prototype smart contact lens, with a tiny monochromatic display designed to sit right on your eye, feeding you information as you need it.  With demos showing the potential to see in the dark and navigate menus with your eyes, Mojo Vision appears to be aiming for the sweet spot between clunky AR goggles and invasive brain-computer interfaces like Neuralink.

----------


## Airicist

Article "This AR contact lens startup is gaining steam despite Magic Leap's struggles"
Mojo Vision, which is building an augmented reality contact lens, said it's raised an additional $51 million.

by Ian Sherr 
April 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Mojo Vision wants to give our eyes superpowers"
AR contact lenses will project the digital world into our retinas.

by Amanda Winkler
August 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist2

Mojo Vision: This is the first AR contact lens

Jan 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Augmented reality - Mojo Vision's futuristic contacts lenses

Mar 26, 2021




> Mojo Vision is a technology startup company working on smart contact lenses to change virtual and augmented reality forever. They are at the forefront of this amazing technology which will be available to consumers in a couple of years.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Mojo Vision raises $45M for AR contact lenses with sports applications"

by Dean Takahashi
January 4, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Smart contact lens startup Mojo Vision partners with Adidas and other sports brands"

by Brian Heater
January 4, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Mojo Vision gave me a peek at eye-tracking displays in a contact lens

Mar 30, 2022




> Our demo of the company's latest smart contact lens prototype is a wild glimpse at the future of wearable tech.


"Smart Contact Lenses: You Can Control a MicroLED Display With a Flick of Your Eyes"
I tried out Mojo Vision's eye-tracking contact lenses. Eventually, you might be able to try them too.

by Scott Stein
April 2, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Mojo Vision Shows Off Functioning Smart Contact Lens"
The company plans to start clinical studies to test the capabilities of the smart contact lens.

by Michael Kan
June 29, 2022

----------

